# Was passiert mit fehlenden id's?



## KillerMeloneXY (23. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zum mysql Server.

Wenn ich eine automatisch hochzählende id habe werden die Einträge automatisch nummeriert.
Wenn ich aber nun einen Eintrag herauslösche, dann fehlt ja eine Nummer.
In meinem Programm wird die dann auch nicht neu belegt sondern ab der nächsten weitergezählt (auch wenn ich die höchste nehme wird sie nicht neu belegt).

Ist das richtig so, dass die Nummern nicht neu belegt werden?


----------



## taro (24. Aug 2014)

kurz und schmerzlos: Ja

Die einzige Möglichkeit diese Lücken zu schließen, wäre ein Neuerstellen der Tabelle - was aber im Normalfall nicht sinnvoll ist.


----------



## KillerMeloneXY (3. Sep 2014)

Ok Danke das ist genau das was ich brauche!!


----------

